# transfert vidéo ipad vers macbook pro



## flores34 (16 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour, 
J'ai filmé avec mon ipad 4G et je veux traiter mes films sur imovie sur mon macbbook pro (léopard). J'ai transféré les films sur mon ordi et la lecture de ces dernier se fait lentement et saccadée. Comment cela se fait-il ? si je traite ces films et les grave sur un dvd verrons-nous les film aussi saccadés ?
Merci pour vos réponses.
Bonne journée a tous.


----------



## justtrue (28 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Comment as-tu fait pour transférer tes vidéos vers ton ordinateur?


----------

